# Flame Boxelder Mouse Lure



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

We get stuff from customers occasionally, they just show up. We usually try to include a baker's dozen so to speak with every order if there's room, so I guess that's why some like to give back. I don't post them since it isn't our work, but this one really made us smile. 

The man who made this lure for me, and the pin for my wife lives in New Jersey, is retired (many years ago retired he is elderly), and doesn't have a computer ("Wouldn't have one!"). He called me a few weeks ago and we talked for half an hour or better, and I missed my mailrun because of it. But I didn't care because he's as colorful as they come. He'd had his grand daughter use her 'puter to find a source for boxelder and called me soon as he got home. 

He says these mice catch bass guaranteed. I intend to test that. He also said his wife thought they were cute when she first saw them and wanted a smaller version with no hook for a pin. She wore it to church and in the past couple months says he's had to make 27 more for her friends and their friends. He said 27, not a couple dozen or any vague number - that generation, he probably keeps a list of he gave them to and what date. he doesn't sell anything he makes just gives it all away. 


































I'm sure they wouldn't win any ribbons in a lure-making competition but ribbons are overrated anyway. He gets 5 gold stars from us.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Neat pin. I would bet that mouse will catch bass, I have used similar (not handmade though) on some local farm ponds and the big ones love it when a mouse falls in the shallows...whammo ! they hit it hard.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Not to derail your thread...but. I was fishing a farm pond and the guy wanted to get some of the bass and bluegill out so he said take a few home for supper. I caught a nice big bass (5 pounder, nice for Illinois) and kept just him, that was plenty for us. So anyway my grandpa taught me when cleaning a fish see what's in their stomach, that way you know what they like to eat and you can use that for bait next time. Well I did just that...bird bones. This fish was full of them. The pond had ducks and geese land on it, some stayed around and bred...this big fish was eating baby ducks :yes:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That sounds like a nice fella you met there TT. Those are neat little mice. What kind of finish would one use on a lure? Can fish smell or sense the finishes in anyway like taste in the water? Got me curious now..... Also, I believe I am gonna officially call this my one new thing of the day. I try to learn at least one new thing a day, and I had no idea that bass ate mice. I would love to see that. Poor mice, they are right near the bottom of the food chain, aren't they.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I used to make fishing lures, Spar marine varnish was what I used.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

That lure is the fantastic. Let us know how you make out with it!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

ACP I'll try to remember to ask him when I call him to thank him. 

Daren, post some pics of your lures man! It won't take away from the thread it'll add to it. We have a lot of new members since you quit making them who would like to see. :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well TT they don't really have the story behind them like the one you are showing. Except the guy who made yours was using his noodle since he used RBE, for more than one reason. It is a light (relatively) hardwood so it should float great, and too the color is already _in_ the wood, not some painted on stuff that doesn't look natural. I have some of your RBE stashed back...guess what I am going to do with it  I never thought of it when I quit making lures, that would be the *perfect* wood. Guess I will have to break out the old Jet mini lathe and my tackle hardware, glad you posted pictures, gave me an idea for a little project(s).

Here are a couple of my old ones from back in the day: I used only figured/spalted wood for that natural beauty like the guy who made the one you showed.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

Daren - those are outstanding :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I


Daren said:


> . . . Except the guy who made yours was using his noodle since he used RBE, . .


It happened by accident. He had a boxelder tree in his front yard that finally blew down in a storm, and that's how he got started using it for his lures. He was about finally run out of it he said and was whining he'd never be able to get any more. But his g-daughter cam to the rescue. :detective:

He said the same as you, the top water action on them is great. The bucket mouths are probably already on the beds here if not will be soon. Our spawning season can end in mid to late April here, but if it stays cooler I've seen it go into May.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TT, thats a real nice lure you have there. I have some mouse flies for fly fishing that work real well for bass and are a similar shape to those. I have a nice fishin' hole stocked with lots of hungry bass, and I could even show you what a cedar elm looks like while your there. One small catch . I got this sawmill you see, and it is stuck on the other side of some slippery mud ...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> I have a nice fishin' hole stocked with lots of hungry bass . . . I got this sawmill you see, and it is stuck on the other side of some slippery mud ...


That's an easy solution. Every time you go to see if it's dry enough to extricate your mill, take your gear with you. Still too muddy? Catch dinner before you go back home. 

Keep repeating process, praying for just enough rain to keep your fishing racket going. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Daren, what are you using to protect the hook tips? Looks a little like shrink wrap tubing. Great looking lures BTW, both of you.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Dollar store "Q-Tips", they came in a big bag of like 500 for $1. They were plastic straws with very little cotton on the ends. I just snipped the ends off and cut them into short pieces...by the bucket full. I did this to protect the lures from being scratched by the hooks during shipping. I used to run a small business making these lures, had it's own website and all that. I made and sold 100's of them (1000's ?) but got burned out on it and quit...have not made a lure since.

Here is a scan from the county paper from 2006 sorta about them and me.


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

i really like all the fishing lures. kinda of makes me want to get the poles ready but we still have ice on the ponds and lakes here in the ice zone.

i was just wondering where you get your hardware for the lures. i think i could amuse myself making a couple of these some evening.

all help appreciated.

thanks

kendall


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

If you are just going to make a few here is one place for the hardware (Rockler used to sell them too, and other similar places). Each kit comes with the hardware and eyes, and instructions. I was buying wholesale though after the first couple dozen, 2000 hooks at a time/1000 eyes/5000 screws...

One tip on the eyes. I was dipping my lures (4 times) in marine varnish. I would dip once and hang it to dry. Then I would sign the lures and stick on the eyes, and dip 3 more times. Having the eyes (they are just sticky backed deals) under 3 coats of varnish kept them from getting knocked off.

Sorry TT for messing up your thread. :blush:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

ACP said:


> . . . What kind of finish would one use on a lure?


He uses clear finger nail polish! :icon_eek:


I just got off the phone with him and he said he likes it better than anything else he's tried. I said well you must not make many then eh? He said "I have 80 drying in the back room of the house right now."

He said he resawed the wood he got from me and filled two 5 gallon buckets and they are up in the attic drying. I asked him if he just leaves them in the buckets he said yes. "Do you seal the whole blank or just the ends?" 

"I don't seal them at all". :blink:

He been making them like this for years and never has any problems. He said he will be reordering from me next week. He must have a lot of fishing buddies not to be selling them. :boat:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> Sorry TT for messing up your thread. :blush:


You fell for my ploy. :sneaky2: 

You're making it better goofy. Show some of those ones you made in the likeness of Cabinetman, the ones that would scare the fish out of the water and into the boat.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Show some of those ones you made in the likeness of Cabinetman,


...and break my camera, no way dude I just bought that thing.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Clear finger nail polish. That is interesting. . . a little off topic but my new woodsmith arrived a few days ago. It discusses cyanoacrylates and using them for small things, like door pulls and the like, on oily woods. They mention bocote. I wonder if clear finger nail polish would be an easier finish to work with in those apps. I'm gonna have to experiment. I guess it answers my question about odor or taste, there is no way that finger nail polish is much better in either category than a traditional finish. Thansk for the reply TT.

Daren, those are great looking lures. Nice read on the article too, that's some nice recognition for your efforts. Did you go to Karoake with Dale? That's not a misprint is it? It's not supposed to be Karoake with Darren is it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ACP said:


> Did you go to Karoake with Dale?


No, but Dale does make some mean BBQ ribs (he cooks and karaokes). I save all my hickory mill slab for that bar & grill, they have a pit out back.


----------

